# My story from dp and im getting better ! so don't lose hope



## miss_Sarah_to_you (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey, my names Sarah,I'm 17 and ive been suffering from dp for the last year and a half. I had done SO MANY drugs i lost hope. I felt so empty inside. like all the time I was just stairing off into space. So I went to the hospital where they put me on a bunch of medication. After my first visit with the hospital, I ODed. This was horriable for my family and friends (well , the ones i had left). After that they transferred me to a more long term facility (whitby mental health centre). I was there for 8 months in recovery. In fact i recovered a lot since. I think my first 2 months a whitby i didn't talk to anyone. I was so out of it. until FINALLY my mind started to heal8). So after I was discharged from whitby, I went to a group home (in which im still at now) because I was still unhappy and suicidal. I finally found happiness. Just socializing with society and getting a job and making friends, and meeting boys lol :wink: and finding god. But now that im happy , i don't so much mind having dp. I think i can learn to live with it , until it goes away. anyways thats my story , if anyone feels hopeless , please , don't give up hope, it'll get better , I promise.
_Sarah_


----------



## Skynet (Jan 21, 2005)

I've had DP for 19 years. The only thing that keeps me going is HOPE. So I agree with you 100 percent. I had DP briefly as a teenager and it did go away once before. So I know it will happen again. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Iusedtobereal (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm glad to see someone has relief.. am 20 and got DP during my 18th year... so I know what it feels like...

Hope will never die.. something my mind clings to in my darkest moments


----------

